# Scared of filter?



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

So I got a Betta fish a couple days ago and I've slowly been adding all the elements to the tank (decorations, heater, filter) My first question is that the water is REALLY cloudy? I just added the filter yesterday, but it hasnt really done much :/. Secondly my Betta is just laying on the bottom of the tank in a plant? He really isn't the most active Betta, but he hasn't really moved for the past 3 hours except for when he flared at a mirror...is there something wrong? I looked at his coloring and he seemed fine! Lastly, before I added the filter he really favored the right side of the tank because thats where the heater was and where the biggest plant was! I put the filter closer to that side because thats where the electrical outlet is, and now my fish won't go anywhere near that side! He is in a 2.5 gallon tank with an "up to five" gallon filter, a heater set to 76 degrees, and 3 small silk plants and a clay pot (Don't worry, the whole is covered up) Am I just going paranoid, or is there something wrong? Thanks in advance


----------



## Scandalicious (Apr 4, 2011)

jesstanner said:


> So I got a Betta fish a couple days ago and I've slowly been adding all the elements to the tank (decorations, heater, filter) My first question is that the water is REALLY cloudy? I just added the filter yesterday, but it hasnt really done much :/. Secondly my Betta is just laying on the bottom of the tank in a plant? He really isn't the most active Betta, but he hasn't really moved for the past 3 hours except for when he flared at a mirror...is there something wrong? I looked at his coloring and he seemed fine! Lastly, before I added the filter he really favored the right side of the tank because thats where the heater was and where the biggest plant was! I put the filter closer to that side because thats where the electrical outlet is, and now my fish won't go anywhere near that side! He is in a 2.5 gallon tank with an "up to five" gallon filter, a heater set to 76 degrees, and 3 small silk plants and a clay pot (Don't worry, the whole is covered up) Am I just going paranoid, or is there something wrong? Thanks in advance


not that i am an expert since i am new to betta fish ownership, but maybe the filter current is too strong? i know when i had my filter in (he came with the tank) barry didn't like it one bit. i did see him try to swim by it and noticed that the current pushed him down so i will have to find a smaller one. maybe take out the filter and see how he acts?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He may be stressed out about the filter current. Have you baffled the filter at all? If not I would do this when you can..I use aquarium sponge rubber banded around the front of the outtake. Is your heater adjustable? Some bettas do better in warmer temperatures. With the cloudy water I would probably do a water change. Make sure it isn't cloudy because of one of the decorations leeching color...sometimes unrinsed gravel or sand can make the water look cloudy. It sounds a little early for a bacteria bloom, but you never know! Do you have an aquarium test kit?


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

What's baffling a filter? Sorry just never heard that phrase before!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139
I personally prefer the sponge baffle method though. It is soft for the fish.
You can also try lifting the intake tube to slow the flow down a bit.. depending on what type of filter it is.:-D
The baffle just slows the outtake a bit so it doesn't create such a powerful current.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

page 4 has the sponge baffle shown.
I use these:
http://www.petco.com/product/107996...erts.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FilterMedia


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my god! Thankyou so much, I can't believe I didn't think of that before!


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay just wanted to update everybody...took the filter out last night and my betta has NEVER been more active! He's swimming around like a happy fish, and flaring at the weirdest things (the plain white wall next to him, This one part of the gravel that's a little higher than the rest, the sumo wrestler figurine I have sitting outside his tank!) I don't know if I'm even going to put the filter back in...the water even looks a little clearer without it! Thanks again for all the awesome advice you all gave!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Awe, I am glad to hear he is doing better!Some bettas get really stressed out about the filters.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just make sure that without a filter, you do two 50% a week, one with gravel cleaning, and at least one 100% a week.


----------

